# Copper dose



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, after many, many years, I got 2 well bred Nigerian does last night. Both are supposed to be bred, but not confirmed. They came from a girl who recently started with goats and ended up bringing several goats with medical issues into her herd. She lost all 3 of her Nigerian bucks to this bacteria, so I am not sure if these girls were actually bred.

Anyway, both girls have horrible fish tail. They are tiny adult does. Last time I had Nigerians, no one heard about copper boluses, it was that long ago! lol

So, how much should I give them. If bred, they should be kidding sometime in February or beyond.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The 4gm bolus is for a 44 lb goat,
The 2gm is for 22 lb goat.

When I give copper bolus, I only give my adult boer, 1 copper bolus, then watch them. If by 4 months later, they still show signs. I will give them another one and so on until I see improvement.
This is because I give loose salt and minerals as well.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I give both my 60 pound Nigerian and her 40 pound daughter the same 4g dose.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, they weigh more than 22 pounds for sure, so they will each get a full bolus. Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

